# NYS EMT-Intermediate



## FF25 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello once again,

I recently just signed up for an EMT-I class this fall and was wondering what the typical protocalls EMT-I follow for for standing order and IV medications and also the expanded scope of practice (online-medical control) that EMT-I can Push. Yes, I'm aware that that every region sets up there own protocalls specific to there area, but as a general rule are the certain drugs that are almost in every agency's policy? Ex. D50. Yes, I looked at my regions policys but could not find anything for medications. Any help would be awesome. I'm From the midstate EMS region of central New York if there happens to be anyone by chance from the area that knows the protocalls.

Thanks guys and gals!

FF25


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Your protocols are ridiculously confusing, but it appears that under standing orders you can do:

ECG Application
Adult ETI
Adult IVs
Fluid Boluses
Albuterol
Direct Laryngoscopy with FBAO removal
Benadryl


It also appears however, that they utilize online medical control in this area and that the physicians can authorize order you to do most of the paramedic level scope, excepting a few skills and medications. Of course, if working with a paramedic your scope is equally increased as they can order anything that is within their standing orders.


----------



## FF25 (Aug 24, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Your protocols are ridiculously confusing, but it appears that under standing orders you can do:
> 
> ECG Application
> Adult ETI
> ...





Thank you! This clears up alot of confusion I had before.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 24, 2011)

It will depend on what region of NY you live in. NYC does not recognize the NYS emt-I and you can't do anything more than that of an emt-b.   You will need to check with the REMSCO board that covers where you will work or volunteer in. They will have all of your protocols.

Please recognize that your protocols are not in any way related to the EMT-I positions in National Registry.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.cnyems.org/Documents/Listings/2009 CNY Protocols with 2011 Revisions.pdf


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2011)

That is the central Ny's regional protocols, exactly. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.071662,-73.922494


----------



## FF25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Sep 16, 2011)

Not to resurrect a dead thread, but..

In going over those protocols from your RMAC, I find them to be..  confusing, at best.  To me, I can't see a clear deliniation between EMT-I/CC/P.

So I will start with the disclaimer that I'm from the WREMAC area (Buffalo/Niagara Falls) and do not know your region for beans.  However, I can say I don't know any areas of NYS where AEMT-Is are allowed to do more than BLS plus ETT, IV/IO, NS/D10, needle decompression, and other BLS Credential things (BGL, SPO2, CPAP, albuterol, EpiPen, etc).  No ECG, no medications, etc.

@Everyone else - NYS is a weird state.  Our curriculum mimics that of NREMT, however we are state-certified and NYS controls what we can do with bizzare rules.  As of recently, my region no longer allows EMT-B/I to use an ECG, and my understanding is that this is the case state-wide.  EMT-B are supposed to be registered with NYS, do a "lab course" and pay a $20/yr "lab fee" to be credentialed for BGLs because "it is a diagnostic lab test".  haha   EMT-I are allowed to use D10 IV and do a BGL without registering with the state, but can't use D50 or Glucagon.

Basically, to change FF25's list, remove "ECG" and "Benadryl", add "needle decompression" along with all normal NYS BLS skills.


----------

